
Official Wikipedia app now in Android Market - Garbage
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.wikipedia#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwib3JnLndpa2lwZWRpYSJd
======
nodata
I prefer WikiDroyd
([https://market.android.com/details?id=com.osa.android.wikidr...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.osa.android.wikidroyd))
for one reason: you can search for articles offline. You download Wikipedia to
your device (or the top 10% of Wikipedia - I've never needed the rest
surprisingly).

The official app wins in terms of presentation though.

